# Dauphin Island redfish



## fisherguy (Aug 19, 2016)

I need some tips on where to go at Dauphin Island to catch redfish. I plan on coming down in the middle of October and have never been there before. I plan to target only redfish. I was wondering what bait to use and what to look for that will give me my best chance to catch them. Thanks!


----------



## BB KINGFISH (Jul 3, 2016)

I would use a #3 circle hook with a 3 oz pyramid sinker tied to a Carolina rig.

For bait, you cant go wrong with fresh shrimp or fresh Mullet cut bait.

Look for drop off and breaks in the sandbars. Fish the ledges where the surf goes from 2ft deep to 6 ft .

More surf the better! Green flag days seem to be a waste of time when fishing for Reds. The best days seem to be a 2 to 3ft surf. Ive caught my biggest Reds in red flag surf days when the surf was roaring. Also, I like an out going tide when the water is moving. early mornings seem to the the best time of the day for Reds.

I hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## fisherguy (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks for the info! Is the west end of the island better or the east end?


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Around that time of the year and later you can catch a lot of bulls. The jetties on the east end can be very productive with the right tide. I've caught a bunch on the west end too at the public beach access.


----------



## fisherguy (Aug 19, 2016)

Should I try any type of hard baits? If so, what kind or brands?


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

If you are fishing from the surf for bull reds, most folks just use cut bait. In the fall and winter I generally use fresh shrimp, peeled and in tiny pieces on small circles hooks for whiting. I'll also have a bigger rod w a chunk of fresh mullet. I'll catch reds on both. You'd be surprised how shallow some of those bull reds will cruise the beach. For lures you could bounce a gulp shrimp or swimming mullet across the bottom and they may pick it up. In October flounder will still be around too and you may land some of those too. But I think best bet for red action is 2-4 rods down the beach in sand spikes thrown out at different distances. You'll come up with something.


----------



## fisherguy (Aug 19, 2016)

I know alot of people use bull minnows to catch flounder. How do they keep them alive? I use just a minnow bucket and aerator back home when I crappie fish. Would it be the same except with saltwater?


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, you can fish the minnows on a Carolina rig and drag across the bottom. If you have a cast net it is normally pretty easy to catch finger mullet on the island


----------



## fisherguy (Aug 19, 2016)

I appreciate the information! I bass fish alot where I'm from and I use tons of flukes, worms, and jigs. Would they work just as well as a live bull minnow? If so, would you use an alabama rig for the worms or carolina?


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

I hardly use live bait anymore. If I cast net bait sometimes I float a minnow out behind me in the yak while I work artificial. Your can use the flukes, I like them for specks in the fall. For artificial you can just use a jighead with a gulp shrimp or mullet, new penny, chartreuse, and white are all popular. Bump on the bottom, user under a popping cork, or any other varied retrieve.


----------



## fisherguy (Aug 19, 2016)

Is it possible to use the popping cork surf fishing? If I don't have a cast net are there any bait shops on the island where I can buy live shrimp or minnows?


----------



## sonofabeach (Aug 19, 2016)

Jemison's bait shop is just north of the Dauphin Island bridge. Depending on the time of the year you can buy live shrimp and/or bull minnows. I've caught trout in the surf off of live shrimp under a cork. It has to be on a calm day, from my experience.


----------



## fisherguy (Aug 19, 2016)

I looked up a tide chart for the time I will be going and there is not much of a tide change. Will that affect fishing a good bit?


----------

